# Oophaga Lehmanni Documentary (video)



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Oophaga Lehmanni Documentary - YouTube


I really enjoyed this, go out and get it...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The high definition and quality of the video is amazing! very well done, and very informative, have watched it a couple of times already.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it in English? I really want to watch the blu ray on my new tv...in converts 2D to 3D...closest I'll probably ever get to a Lehmanni


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes is in English, dont' think it converts to 3D


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet! Where can I get it? The tv can actually convert any 2D content to 3D!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

when i ordered mine it said it was back ordered. does anybody know if it's back in stock? i ordered mine last week


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I think they said something about after frog day...


----------



## SteveKnott (Feb 12, 2009)

It will be available through J L Exotics after frog day this weekend.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Will Dendrobati carry it as well or just one supplier?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

How does everyone like the documentary?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't stop watching it!


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

The Footage of the Frogs alone is worth the price of the Blu-ray, when you factor in the information & footage of the area its truly incredible! Only downside is now I want to see some of those Lehmani & wild Histos in their natural habitat... Lets go to Colombia guys!!!!????


----------

